# Skullcrusher Mountain (ilu jonathan coulton)



## Eevee (Sep 9, 2008)

there are too many Furret threads in here and not enough Eevee threads

I cannot stop listening to this song goddamn

http://www.jonathancoulton.com/songdetails/Skullcrusher Mountain

free or you can give this amazing man _a dollar_

he is also the nerd behind Code Monkey and Still Alive


----------



## Keltena (Sep 9, 2008)

My personal favorite, after 'Still Alive,' is 'I'm Your Moon.' =D (Pluto _is too_ a planet.)


----------



## Altmer (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought Mastodon when I saw the thread.

And of course I didn't look at the thread creator. I could have guessed he didn't like Mastodon.


----------

